# Government shutdown is just plain STUPID!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

So, you've been spending a lot lately and your monthly bills exceed your paycheck. You want to borrow some money and are having trouble getting a loan.

You still have a paycheck, but you decide to quit paying all your bills, even though you have income! You're thinking is that the bank will have to grant you a loan because nobody is getting paid.

I was reminded on the evening news the other night night that the shutdown is NOT a tax holiday.

I'm betting that the IRS would not be very kind if I didn't send in my withholding taxes just because I couldn't get a bank loan.

Stupid, ignorant, arrogant, whatever you want to call it, the federal government still has taxes coming in everyday. They have money to pay the most bills, just not buy that new Rolls-Royce.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny thing is, the govt isn't really shut down. 63% of all govt employees are still working. 
Ever listen to Michael Savage on the radio? You'd love it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Or on a furlough with pay!!!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The whole thing is a farce. Government functions that are really needed continue to function. The other stuff we can probably live without anyway.

What strikes me as being stupid is that National parks are closed. Don't you have to pay to get into those? So shut down something that makes you money? No wonder the gubment is broked.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The Guberment is more about closeing stuff to tick people off and blameing the repubs for it then making any money.With the internet nowdays I hope it backfires on them.

A lot of this stuff floating around the internet.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/10/05/Feds-Try-to-Close-the-OCEAN-Because-of-Shutdown


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> The Guberment is more about closeing stuff to tick people off and blameing the repubs for it then making any money.With the internet nowdays I hope it backfires on them.
> 
> A lot of this stuff floating around the internet.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/10/05/Feds-Try-to-Close-the-OCEAN-Because-of-Shutdown


And the stupid idiots believe all that bs. It's The Tea Party's fault. It's the republicans fault. Never NoBamas fault. It's amazing how many buy the NoBama bs and still support him. NoBama is spending more money to close all those things, then it cost to leave it running. He wants to inflict as much pain on the American people as he can. All I can say is, If you are a NoBama supporter, you are to stupid to argue with.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

AndyL said:


> And the stupid idiots believe all that bs. It's The Tea Party's fault. It's the republicans fault. Never NoBamas fault. It's amazing how many buy the NoBama bs and still support him. NoBama is spending more money to close all those things, then it cost to leave it running. He wants to inflict as much pain on the American people as he can. All I can say is, If you are a NoBama supporter, you are to stupid to argue with.


Not that unbelievable Andy....need I remind you of Marion Barry, ray Nagin, the idiot in MN. It's a long list of turning a blind eye for the sake of skin color....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Idf you can bear to do it, watch some of the liberal biased media on TV. 
Then you'll see why they actually DO believe that it's ALL the republican's faults.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

And to top things off, I read where the furloughed government workers will be eligible for unemployment. So, we don't have the money to pay them to work, but we have the money to pay them to sit at home.

Good grief.

And I'm sure all our foreign aid payments are continuing as well.

One of these days this giant Ponzi Scheme is going to collapse......


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> One of these days this giant Ponzi Scheme is going to collapse......


What scares me about that is the working, taxpaying citizen will be on the bottom of the collapse.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Not that unbelievable Andy....need I remind you of Marion Barry, ray Nagin, the idiot in MN. It's a long list of turning a blind eye for the sake of skin color....


Which idiot in mn? There are quite a few.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Which idiot in mn? There are quite a few.


I'm thinkin he means Al Franken


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'm thinkin he means Al Franken


That's the guy....sorry, tried to forget about him....too bad the voters? Couldn't


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Not that unbelievable Andy....need I remind you of Marion Barry, ray Nagin, the idiot in MN. It's a long list of turning a blind eye for the sake of skin color....


Yep, that's true. And they say the color of the skin means nothing.

Ray Nagin. I haven't hard that idiots name in a while. I was in New Orleans, the day after the storm for a week doing rescue. Never heard of Nagin till then. Them people keep saying Raynagin, Raynagin, I thought they were saying Reagan. For a few days I was wondering why they kept saying Reagan, in a slang, aned what he had to do with New Orleans. Then I figured out it was Ray Nagin. The way he was ranting on the radio, and his people were praising him. Which reminds me, if NoBama had a brother he be Ray Nagin. Anyway that was an adventurous week in hell.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> That's the guy....sorry, tried to forget about him....too bad the voters? Couldn't


Yup. Too bad. Everyone in Minneapolis voted for him. At least twice.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Yup. Too bad. Everyone in Minneapolis voted for him. At least twice.


If we could separate the Twin Cities from the rest of the state we would be much better off out here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's amazing when you look at the states "color" voting. 
Take my state of PA for example: after the presidential election, 95% of PA is red. 5% is blue, but of course because that 5% is in the corrupt cities of Philly and Pittsburg, where voting occurs early and often, the state went blue for Obama. Map states' map looks totally red.

City people vote democrat. .


----------

